# Wiring Help



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you've bypassed the relay(s) and the actuator works, then you've eliminated everything in the system except for the relay(s) and the switch and wiring that controls the relay(s). If the new relay(s) don't work, then you're down to the wiring and the switch itself. Logic says the most likely culprit is the plug in the switch wiring, then the switch itself, then a short or break in the switch wiring.


----------

